# Ratings Frozen



## FrankieL771 (May 11, 2019)

My ratings have not changed for months. I pay close attention to my star ratings, I take pride in it. So I click on my average 4.95 to see the breakdown 4, 3, 2, 1 Star ratings and the numbers have not changed for months. However, I received an achievement of 500+ Five Star Ratings. It clearly doesn't equate. If my breakdown of stars is frozen, my average may possibly be frozen. I have spoke on the phone to 3 different clueless customer service reps and they don't even understand my issue, let alone how to fix it. Now I'm in an endless loop of Uber Customer Service Messages. And they have no idea what I'm saying. I even gave them screenshots, circled in red and they still seem dumbfounded.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FrankieL771 said:


> I pay close attention to my star ratings, I take pride in it.


LOL!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Those are based on your last 500 ratings. Your new 5* ratings could be replacing your old 5* ratings. Keep that screenshot and do 500 more rides them compare the two

Youll notice if your 1-4* numbers change


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

Maybe there should be a sticky thread on this. Every time a new driver passes 500 trips they get confused and some don't get it after pages of explanation. Since drivers outnumber passengers (it seems) this question will keep coming up.


----------



## FrankieL771 (May 11, 2019)

All very interesting being that none of my numbers have changed for months. Definitely frozen. No lol from my perspective


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

Ok. It's broken. You'll be 4.95 forever.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber ratings so stupid don't even bother


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

NotanEmployee said:


> Those are based on your last 500 ratings. Your new 5* ratings could be replacing your old 5* ratings. Keep that screenshot and do 500 more rides them compare the two
> 
> Youll notice if your 1-4* numbers change


More like 1500 rides. I'm willing to be a maximum of 30% of riders actually rate. Clearing out that 1 star ride you just got will take forever.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rating updates are definitely working. I've seen mine drop faster than Uber and Lyft stock prices.


----------

